
Show HN: Makertap – Get paid to tweet. Tweet about businesses for $5 - kolafas
https://makertap.com
======
kolafas
Hello HN,

My name is Michael, I built Makertap to serve the needs of business founders
that face these problems:

\- Lack of experience in marketing their product.

\- Little budget.

A lot of Twitter users are within the range of 6000 - 10,000 followers
sometimes don't fit into the criteria needed for influencers. But Makertap
solves this problem, so people can make some cash from their twitter accounts.

If you a Twitter user with more than 6000 followers you can signup with
Makertap.

I would appreciate any constructive feedback. Thanks

------
saimiam
Interesting coincidence. This article just came up on my feed
[https://medium.com/swlh/why-micro-influencer-marketing-is-
th...](https://medium.com/swlh/why-micro-influencer-marketing-is-the-game-
in-2018-fdeda0993c36).

You may be on to something.

------
BartBoch
Interesting concept. You need to get more advertisers though for this to be
succesfull!

~~~
kolafas
Yes, this is a chicken and egg problem for us. But our goal is to bring as
many influencers to the platform. Influencers don't need to be fully invested
if there aren't businesses, but we email every influencer on the platform
anytime a new request has been created.

Thanks BartBoch

